# Is Seaweed okay on low-FODMAP diet?



## JMR97

I used to eat sushi quite often and I'm starting to feel like it's time for sushi again, so I was wondering, is seaweed low-FODMAP? Nothing else in the sushi should cause a problem (rice, fish, don't usually eat the ones with avocado) so would seaweed?


----------



## Blanca

I have Sue Shepherd's book and she lists sushi as a low-FODMAP food but to check fillings. I know some people have issues with vinegars so if you have that sensitivity then maybe not a good idea, but I've been counting sushi one of my safe foods.


----------



## JMR97

Well I don't think I have vinegar sensitivity, I've never had an attack before with vinegar so I think vinegar's okay. I'll be sure to check fillings so as to make sure the filling is also low-FODMAP.


----------

